

Google sued for patent infringement re Chrome Courgette compression algorithm - dctoedt
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/government-law/compliance/news/index.cfm?newsid=17350

======
dctoedt
For information about the Courgette algorithm, see
[http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/software...](http://dev.chromium.org/developers/design-
documents/software-updates-courgette)

------
dctoedt
See also [http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2009/10/31/google-sued-for-
patent-...](http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2009/10/31/google-sued-for-patent-
infringement-over-chrome-courgette/)

